# [SOLVED] Windows Host with Linux Database Server?



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey All!

I've been hosting a site on one server for a while now, and just purchased a new server to use as a dedicated database server to take some of the load off of the web server.

Anyways, my question is this, the existing web server I have runs windows, simply because some of the applications I use require a windows host. However, I would like to install Linux on this new database server, and use that. Since I do not have much experience on using a dedicated DB server yet, I do not know if that would work OK with the windows host and applications. What advice can you give me on that?

Thank in advanced!

P.S. Also, a tutorial on setting up a dedicated DB (MySQL) server would also be nice, if you know of any.:smile:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Windows Host with Linux Database Server?*

Generally, the application or script does not care about the OS of the server as long as it understands how to properly talk to the database that you're using. Make sure that whatever programs/scripts you're using are able to use mySQL databases. If they do, then most distro's will include mySQL by default. So it's usually already installed, and it's just a matter of setting up the database itself. 

What distro will you be using? With some, you may need to do an advanced option and make sure that mySQL will be installed.


----------



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Host with Linux Database Server?*

I want to use Mepis Antix, but perhaps I should consider one that is more geared towards web serving?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Windows Host with Linux Database Server?*

If you're looking to use Linux as just a server, I would recommend CentOS (basically, it's a free version of RedHat Enterprise Server). The reason being is that it's supported for several years and no major changes are made to it, so it's generally rock solid. 

If you plan to use Linux as a desktop on top of web servering/database, then you may wish to use something else, but CentOS does allow you to install KDE and/or Gnome. Just don't expect to be able to use the newest versions of any software.


----------



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Host with Linux Database Server?*

Ok, I downloaded it and am installing it now, thanks for the advice, let you know how it turns out!


----------



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Host with Linux Database Server?*

I installed it and it's working great so far!

Thanks for the help and advice!


----------

